# sophie's cubes



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 28, 2020)

has anyone played sophie's cubes?

it's a simulator that ranges from 2x2 to 30x30

it's avaiable on steam (https://store.steampowered.com/app/1271840/Sophies_Cubes/)


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Nov 29, 2020)

no wish it was free


----------

